# Very rare green made in Havana Cuba Coca Cola



## ernestohur (Jul 24, 2020)

Rare?


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2020)

too bad its missing the top , I know coca cola was bottled in Havana Cuba in that time period , a green coca cola bottle does seem kind of unusual to come across


----------



## ernestohur (Jul 24, 2020)

RCO said:


> too bad its missing the top , I know coca cola was bottled in Havana Cuba in that time period , a green coca cola bottle does seem kind of unusual to come across


yes, i have 3 differents straight Coca Cola bottles from Havana, but transparet glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow, never seen a dark green straight side Coke!  Shame it's broken, but I bet even in that condition it's still pretty collectible.  Very cool find!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't know a thing about Cuban straight side Cokes, but that thing looks hellacious!  What a heartbreaker!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2020)

Cool, That's gotta be a rare one. Congrats.


----------



## klaatu (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful bottle. Love that deep green color!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## SMJB (Jul 29, 2020)

Ernesto,
Did you dig that? Nice!


----------



## ernestohur (Jul 29, 2020)

A friend digged in Matanzas, Cuba


----------



## carlo0321 (Jul 29, 2020)

RCO said:


> too bad its missing the top , I know coca cola was bottled in Havana Cuba in that time period , a green coca cola bottle does seem kind of unusual to come across


i think for a long years  exposing into the heat of the sun.  antique bottles changes into color.  this is what i was thinking...


----------



## ernestohur (Jul 29, 2020)

carlo0321 said:


> i think for a long years  exposing into the heat of the sun.  antique bottles changes into color.  this is what i was thinking...


I don't think so. Check this others Coca Cola Bottlesade in Havana too and found in same place. Other difference is the imprintt letters. The green one reads in spanish :THIS BOTTLE IS NOT FOR SALE. I think it could be a seller's sample.


----------



## carlo0321 (Jul 29, 2020)

ernestohur said:


> I don't think so. Check this others Coca Cola Bottlesade in Havana too and found in same place. Other difference is the imprintt letters. The green one reads in spanish :THIS BOTTLE IS NOT FOR SALE. I think it could be a seller's sample.


oh too bad.  that my own opinion..  i have done this bottle colors for a years.  and it really works...


----------



## donegani (Jul 29, 2020)

ernestohur said:


> yes, i have 3 differents straight Coca Cola bottles from Havana, but transparet glass.


Would it be possible for you to post a picture of your 3 different Coca Cola Straight sided Havana bottles?
The only Cuban Coke straight side bottle that I own is from Santiago, Cuba.


----------



## ernestohur (Jul 29, 2020)

I


donegani said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a picture of your 3 different Coca Cola Straight sided Havana bottles?
> The only Cuban Coke straight side bottle that I own is from Santiago, Cuba.View attachment 210314


 I will post pictures on sunday when i return home. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 29, 2020)

carlo0321 said:


> i think for a long years  exposing into the heat of the sun.  antique bottles changes into color.  this is what i was thinking...


Bottles don't turn green in the sun, the only colour they turn is purple.  Artificial irradiation can turn clear bottles brown as well, but never green and as far as I know that can't be done by the sun.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 29, 2020)

usually a bottle exposed to to much sun will turn a light Pink. some call this Sun Colored Amethyst or SCA for short. LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 30, 2020)

I've never seen either natural or artificial irradiation cause a bottle to turn green.   Weird purple yes.   Muddy brown in mason type jars yes.  Not green.   I bet that bottle has some fair coca cola collector value even as badly damaged as it is.   

Jim G


----------



## Roostertodd (Jul 30, 2020)

I Love that bottle..its beautiful.


----------



## ernestohur (Aug 5, 2020)

ernestohur said:


> I
> Pics of my 3 different coca cola bottles made in Havana Cuba. Bottle of center is smaller than other two. Bottoms read 1-ROOT 2-CVC 2 3-LA73A
> I will post pictures on sunday when i return home. Thanks for your comment.





ernestohur said:


> I
> 
> I will post pictures on sunday when i return home. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello sirs, I'm playing cards and digging up on this bottle, is it that a Chase valley Glass mark on the bottom there? Bottle marks. Com puts it in the 1880s.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 8, 2020)

No such thing as a 1880's Coca Cola Bottle.?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 8, 2020)

the one pic was sideways so I straightened it. Nice Cokes. LEON.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> No such thing as a 1880's Coca Cola Bottle.?


----------



## Grippen (Aug 9, 2020)

I know, are there different Cuban bottle marks? I'm just trying to think CVG with a number 2 puts it around there from what I can find that's all I'm saying. I've got some straight sides, nothing that pretty and nothing looking that old. I'm sticking with it until you can tell me something better.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> No such thing as a 1880's Coca Cola Bottle.?



I agree.  Hardly possible, considering that the crown top closure wasn't patented until 1892.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2020)

Grippen said:


> I know, are there different Cuban bottle marks? I'm just trying to think CVG with a number 2 puts it around there from what I can find that's all I'm saying. I've got some straight sides, nothing that pretty and nothing looking that old. I'm sticking with it until you can tell me something better.



I'm pretty certain that those CVG marked bottles were either made in Cuba or somewhere else in Latin America.  They really don't look American-made to me.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2020)

The First Coke Bottle made was right around 1899/1900. And it was in the crown top probably with the Hutchinson soon afterwards as far as I know. LEON.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm pretty certain that those CVG marked bottles were either made in Cuba or somewhere else in Latin America.  They really don't look American-made to me.


I'm not arguing the year men, just trying to pique an answer from someone with  more extensive info media on the bottlers'  logos'. I can understand 'Root', that's in the time line. C V G operated for one year, '81 was supposed to be the last so yes, practically impossible like that ambassador green glass. I suppose we may never know who used this makers mark after Chase. LOL, we might have to move this to general chat soon.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2020)

It's all cool.  Not only would it be impossible for Chase to have made this bottle, those letters aren't shown as any of that firm's known markings on https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-3/ .  Also, the first letter looks more like a "G" than the last, if it's a "G" at all.  It may be "GVC" or "CVC", and may not even be the mark of the glasshouse at all, but that of the moldmaker himself, or something else.  You never know.  Just more food for thought.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Bottles don't turn green in the sun, the only colour they turn is purple.  Artificial irradiation can turn clear bottles brown as well, but never green and as far as I know that can't be done by the sun.



Bottles decolorized with manganese turn purple under UV exposure, however those decolorized with selenium can turn a light straw color, but I agree that nothing would result in a green like that.


----------



## Grippen (Aug 9, 2020)

One of the most studied subjects and a road block for me. I hate mysteries like this. I'm one of those aggravating nerds that can't let go. Like the chief said in Josie Wales "I will endeavor to persevere".... quietly from this point. Diciendo perdon, Ernesto, thanks Sandchip.


----------



## ernestohur (Nov 16, 2020)

I will be listing in Ebay the 3 Havana Coca Cola Bottles next week. I would like to know if i can get better price listing each bottles separately or all the bottles in same auction. Please let me know your opinion.
Thanks.
Ernesto


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2020)

I think you'd do better listing each Bottle separate. Are you listing the green one also? LEON.


----------



## ernestohur (Nov 16, 2020)

yes. i will list all of them. Ernesto


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2020)

Good Luck, I'll be watching for them. LEON.


----------

